# NEW TO DUCKS--AGAIN



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I had a flock of mallards about 50 years ago and have missed having ducks. This spring I bought a few call duck eggs and managed to raise four drakes and a single hen. I have been waiting 22 weeks and today I found this out under the pines and brush.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's exciting!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I'm going to be watching for that nest to grow.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

For me, it's very exciting. The duck could not have picked a worse place for a nest;predator wise. I'll be collecting the eggs as they are laid and replace them with dummy eggs. My serama hens will be good foster hens even though they can only brood three duck eggs. Then when the duck has laid her full clutch I'll try to get her to start over in a safe location. I figure if I intervene now she will likely stop laying and with only one call duck hen I want to get ducklings from her as soon as possible.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm surprised the Serama girls can even cover three eggs even the though the calls are small. 

Let's hope that you get all girls this time around. Having that big of an imbalance makes life rough on everyone, the human keeper included.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm surprised the Serama girls can even cover three eggs even the though the calls are small.
> 
> Let's hope that you get all girls this time around. Having that big of an imbalance makes life rough on everyone, the human keeper included.


The call eggs are about double the size of the serama; like a typical bantam egg. Yes, hope the ducklings are all girls; totally not going to happen.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Keep us posted!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't feel bad, out of 17 eggs I got 15 males. Yep, it happens. Usually when we need girls really bad.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't feel bad, out of 17 eggs I got 15 males. Yep, it happens. Usually when we need girls really bad.


*That's pretty poor luck. I didn't get a second egg today. The hen sat on the nest for a long time, but when I went out later only the dummy egg was in the nest. May be tomorrow.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Come on girl, lay more little girl eggs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Come on girl, lay more little girl eggs.


PLEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Two eggs now and hoping for a third today; then they'll be slipped under a brooding serama. The breeder I got my original eggs from says it's likely the first eggs will not be viable. I do hope she is wrong.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That makes sense. I noticed the same thing with my Silkies when they would first start laying.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Two days in a row and no new egg. I put the two eggs under a broody.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, two is better than none. 

Do ducks have a laying season like Guineas do?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Wild type do-mallards do, but a number of our domestic breeds nest any old time; like call ducks. It's her first nest and irregular laying is normal; I'm just overanxious as if something were to happen before I get some ducklings that are hens I may be out of luck. No calls around here-the mail is not trustworthy-and the cost-they're not cheap.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you roped all of those excess boys in to their own spot? 

Then essentially we've domesticated them to the point they no longer make life easier during the cold months by not laying year round.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Good point! Very very true for a bunch of breeds here!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The excess boys do not cause a problem. Sonny, the hen's main squeeze, does not let the other drakes get too close. Cher, the hen, is on her nest as I type this so hopefully there will be a third egg today-yeah! Which will immediately join the other two eggs under Sadie, the serama broody.

Some duck breeds, like some chicken breeds, have been selectively bred just to lay eggs; 200-300 eggs a year. Like leghorns, they no longer have a broody instinct. We don't think of duck egg production, but in some countries duck eggs are used as we use chicken eggs.

Muscovies, will also nest at any time of the year when conditions are right. Spring is the main season for even domestic breeds, like calls, but nesting can happen in any month. Here in TN my flock, overall, keeps hatching chicks year around, My hen turkey is hatching today. Out of season; not really all that unusual. Last December I watched my Yokohama hen out in the yard with her chicks. It was very humorous watching the chicks run around trying to catch snowflakes.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Talk about a pic worth a thousand bucks, it would be the peeps trying to catch snowflakes. 

I know my Silkies were awful about hatching during the dead of Winter. I had warming stations set up for the peeps when Mom was moving about doing her thing. They discovered very quickly what they were for.

I never knew that the same high egg production was also going on with ducks. That means people could see the same problems that so many see with chickens from hatcheries.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a picture of a call duck on her nest; taken a few minutes ago. I only know she's there because I can not see the eggs which are clearly visible when the hen is not on the nest.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, that's like my Guinea hen's nest this summer. How in the heck did you get the eggs out without disturbing her nest?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Dang, that's like my Guinea hen's nest this summer. How in the heck did you get the eggs out without disturbing her nest?


The nest is under a low prickly vine just high enough for Cher to scoot under, but easy to reach in and grab an egg. Or two. I'm beginning to think she may have gone broody; she's been on the nest since early this morning... on three eggs-well, two for sure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she has gone broody what are you going to do? 

My Guinea girl went broody at the base of the house foundation under the ferns. I knew she'd be OK there so left her to it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If she has gone broody what are you going to do?
> 
> My Guinea girl went broody at the base of the house foundation under the ferns. I knew she'd be OK there so left her to it.


A third egg was laid and is now under the serama hen. When birds start spending a lot more time on the nest it often means impending broodiness. It's likely Cher will not lay many more eggs. Those that are laid will go under another serama who started brooding today. Then Cher gets locked in my large poultry yard where she can start a new nest in safety.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't think you wanted to leave her out. But that whole egg laying, broody thing is a process that they seem to be driven to finish to hatch. Will you give her the ducklings that hatch?

Where I used to live I left the big Guinea pen go wild. It encouraged the girls to lay in there. Only worked a couple of times.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If the hen does not brood and hatch the eggs she is very unlikely to recognize them as hers. Call ducklings don't seem to accept chickens as a foster mom so the ducklings would be raised in a brooder.

Now that I know what the duck sees as a good nest site it will be easy to provide sites in the poultry yard. I'll keep her locked in mornings and free range afternoons. Morning seems to be her egg laying time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wasn't thinking when I asked that. I forgot that you were going to move her to the yard which will probably break her.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Four little eggs so far; hoping for a fifth today. I candled the first three and they are developing-yeah! Cher gets no awards for egg laying. An egg is laid every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, I wondered if her first eggs were going to be fertile. Guess they are.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Wow, I wondered if her first eggs were going to be fertile. Guess they are.


They most definitely are, BUT, the lady I bought my original eggs from said that first duck eggs often quit. SOOOO... We'll have to wait and see. A fifth egg was laid today, I went out in the rain to check. If I don't get them fast, the eggs would likely be gone. Next nest won't be in the woodlot, but somewhere safe.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to face that challenge in the Spring when my Guineas begin to lay. I'm going to have to enlarge their pen to accomodate a laying female.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm going to face that challenge in the Spring when my Guineas begin to lay. I'm going to have to enlarge their pen to accomodate a laying female.


What gets me the most is having to keep the serama locked in at all times. I used to let them range when I was outside, but this year the hawks attack when I'm standing just ten feet away.
It was loads of fun watching them out in the yard. Locked in a coop; not nearly so enjoyable.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you build them a covered run? If they're secure at night in a coop the run doesn't have to be Fort Knox. Just put some sort of top on it to keep overhead threats away. 

Heck, you could building it using PVC. As long as the only concerning predators are from overhead?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Can you build them a covered run? If they're secure at night in a coop the run doesn't have to be Fort Knox. Just put some sort of top on it to keep overhead threats away.
> 
> Heck, you could building it using PVC. As long as the only concerning predators are from overhead?


They have a run but it's just not the same.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ahh, you poor guy. 

My little d'Uccles free ranged everyday without problems. I won't say hawks didn't make attempts, they did, but they were always unsuccessful.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Ahh, you poor guy.
> 
> My little d'Uccles free ranged everyday without problems. I won't say hawks didn't make attempts, they did, but they were always unsuccessful.


*I wish I could say the same. The last time I let the serama out a hen was taken almost immediately and I was right there to watch the hawk fly off with her. My flock is too small to chance losing anymore to hawks. Lately, I have not seen the bigger hawks and let the longtails, ducks, and turkeys free range, but I can not replace the serama should they be lost to predators. I admit to being somewhat paranoid. Two years ago a feral dog got in the coop and killed my serama but for a couple that were brooding high up and some chicks that were in the house; all the frizzle, except an old frazzle hen, and all the silkied.*
*Thanks to dominant and recessive genes I've been able to get the flock variation back again*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's why even though I have all sorts of welded wire around my birds I also have a hot wire. Things like Bobcats, hogs and fox range widely here. I've heard something scream one night when it touched the wire. Another time I found where something was trying to dig in until it got to the wire.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm going to face that challenge in the Spring when my Guineas begin to lay. I'm going to have to enlarge their pen to accomodate a laying female.


(And some ducks...)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No ducks. I have no open water here and don't plan on having any. 

I'm not so easy to talk into things like that. 

But I have ruined my Guinea flock with peanut butter suet. I can't move around outside without the flock being under my feet. The only way to make them go away is to fire up power equipment.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

But I have ruined my Guinea flock with peanut butter suet. I can't move around outside without the flock being under my feet. The only way to make them go away is to fire up power equipment.[/QUOTE]
I would like to find a recipe I could mix in bulk in the feed mixer that would have some shelf life and not be super temperature sensitive.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll see what the box says for ingredients. It feels grainy so maybe it's more ground peanuts than peanut butter. I can't see you making all those pea size balls of peanut suet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never mind, the box is all white. There may not be any ingredients listed anywhere. I'll look on Chewy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Never mind, the box is all white. There may not be any ingredients listed anywhere. I'll look on Chewy.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What is the consistency like at room temperature? What do you think they used as a binder? There are probably a hundred ways to formulate something suitable. I think I can get peanut butter cheap, I would just want to buy the suet in a larger container. I think they used to sell it in three or five gallon copper colored cans. Given that cooler weather is coming here, I could mix a large batch of this which would be a treat and calorically dense.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Great thanks, so the oats would be an adequate binder. I'm already thinking of all the grains like millet or sorghum and meal worms which could make it extra yummy. Also I could hide some supplements in there just to be sneaky. If I get too hungry, I can spread some on warm toast!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's important to test new recipes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Great thanks, so the oats would be an adequate binder. I'm already thinking of all the grains like millet or sorghum and meal worms which could make it extra yummy. Also I could hide some supplements in there just to be sneaky. If I get too hungry, I can spread some on warm toast!


OH ick!!! But I am laughing. Check with Baby first.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I won't try stuff with meal worms but I've tasted most of what we've mixed for the horses over the years. Some of the supplements have Molasses, Sorghum, or Apple Pectin as a base to get them to eat it. Baby 1 and 2 can be the taste testers.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I have two big Maples, One Oak and three Pines in my runs. The Eastern Wild Turkeys occasionally get up in the trees, last night Baby 1 got up in a Maple overlooking the horse arena and then flew toward the barn looking for Melissa. He probably heard her. So I may have to look at some netting around that tree today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, well you won't catch me taste testing the animal food. And with horses, if it's sweet it could be poop, they'll eat it.

Have fun working to get that netting up around the trees. Considering how chilly it is out there here it's not going to be fun for you up north.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It wasn't too bad. Good flannel shirt weather if you keep moving and working. I got quite a bit of netting up. Usually, if I just get in a hurry and put netting up, the birds still outsmart me and defeat it. If I take a day and think of all the ways they are going to go around it, over it, walk the pvc pipe etcetera, I make better construction decisions.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, well you won't catch me taste testing the animal food. And with horses, if it's sweet it could be poop, they'll eat it.


Melissa has a toddler grandaughter who goes around the farm, points at everything and says "Is that poops?"


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I candled the first four duck eggs this morning. Three are good and one had quit; disappointing when there's so few eggs.

Cher is now laying every third day. At this rate she won't have the full clutch laid until November!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL 

Fingers crossed you can get those three to hatch. Singles are such sad things.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL
> 
> Fingers crossed you can get those three to hatch. Singles are such sad things.


It won't be a single that's imprinted on me. There is a fifth egg that hasn't been incubated long enough to candle and I am sure more eggs will be laid. Should I be so unlucky as to have only one hatch, the duckling will be kept in a tub with its foster serama mom. Call ducklings will not respond to the hen's calls but they will stick with her in an enclosed environment. At least that way it will grow up a bird and not a mini feathered human.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> At least that way it will grow up a bird and not a mini feathered human.


LOL That's something JP knows about.

I saw the same thing when my Silkies hatched keets. They totally did not understand when the hen would call them for a goody but they stuck to her like glue otherwise.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL That's something JP knows about.
> 
> I saw the same thing when my Silkies hatched keets. They totally did not understand when the hen would call them for a goody but they stuck to her like glue otherwise.


And yet, turkey poults understand chicken lingo.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that's a hoot. Have they lived together so long that they've figured out each others' language and passed it down to their progeny?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Could be... The food call is similar, but the other vocalizations are very different. But newly hatched poults run after the broody hen just as they would a mother turkey.

I have a broody hen that has four poults and a turkey hen with four poults 2 weeks younger. Tonight I noticed the hen had gone to roost and all the poults were under the turkey.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had to read that more than once. Good thing the turkey hen's poults are younger or the other four would have been left out in the cold.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I had to read that more than once. Good thing the turkey hen's poults are younger or the other four would have been left out in the cold.


The neat thing about turkey moms is that they will accept any baby turkey; even if there's a month difference in age and a totally different color. Quite unlike chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That explains why I see a couple of hens running together with a bunch of little ones trailing behind them. We've got multiple wild turkey flocks on my road. 

I used my Silkie hens several times to foster peeps I hatched in the incubator. So, I guess Silkies can be more like turkey hens when it comes to another's peeps. I had them co-brood and raise chicks together too.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That explains why I see a couple of hens running together with a bunch of little ones trailing behind them. We've got multiple wild turkey flocks on my road.
> 
> I used my Silkie hens several times to foster peeps I hatched in the incubator. So, I guess Silkies can be more like turkey hens when it comes to another's peeps. I had them co-brood and raise chicks together too.


Serama will co-parent as will the phoenix; both breeds are not very aggressive. Last spring a bantam and a turkey co parented poults. That surprised me when I saw the BIG turkey sitting next to a tiny hen-neither being aggressive and accepting of the other.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That co-parenting of the birds would have made an amazing pic.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes, it would have but I never think to take the pictures, mostly because I'm horrid at taking pictures; they never turn out right.

Turkey hens do a lot of co-parenting regardless of the age of their poults. My turkeys don't seem to wean poults like chickens that chase their chicks away. Turkeys just take care of poults indefinitely never really driving them away. When the poults don't need to be brooded any more the hen may or may not start another nest. Mine seem to nest twice a year.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Awwh babies!

Silkies don't run off their young either. I had one half grown boy so jealous of the peeps his mother hatched that he insisted he be able to stay under her wing to be brooded. She didn't care. 

I never think about taking a pic. Most times my phone isn't with me to be able to.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> It won't be a single that's imprinted on me. There is a fifth egg that hasn't been incubated long enough to candle and I am sure more eggs will be laid. Should I be so unlucky as to have only one hatch, the duckling will be kept in a tub with its foster serama mom. Call ducklings will not respond to the hen's calls but they will stick with her in an enclosed environment. At least that way it will grow up a bird and not a mini feathered human.


Yes, there is some cross cultural language exchange. In my bunch, the turkeys seem to do best communicating with both the Chickens and the Peafowl. Heavily imprinted mini-feathered humans are only cute in the beginning.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Yes, it would have but I never think to take the pictures, mostly because I'm horrid at taking pictures; they never turn out right.
> 
> Turkey hens do a lot of co-parenting regardless of the age of their poults. My turkeys don't seem to wean poults like chickens that chase their chicks away. Turkeys just take care of poults indefinitely never really driving them away. When the poults don't need to be brooded any more the hen may or may not start another nest. Mine seem to nest twice a year.
> View attachment 35692


Yes, I see it with the Eastern Wild Turkeys, they maintain those family groups, sometimes loosely, sometimes more tightly knit.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Awwh babies!*Last years poults. Or, maybe this Spring.*
> 
> Silkies don't run off their young either. I had one half grown boy so jealous of the peeps his mother hatched that he insisted he be able to stay under her wing to be brooded. She didn't care. *Early this spring I found a sick bantam rooster under a mother turkey. Looking out the window this morning, I saw a 5-6 week old poult, that had gotten separated from its mom, scooting under the hen turkey with the tiny poults. It is COLD this AM. Female turkeys in mother mode seem to mother anything that needs a mom. Otherwise they are a terror and a bully to all.*
> 
> I never think about taking a pic. Most times my phone isn't with me to be able to.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That poor boy was probably running a fever and needed the warming up.

Turkeys are more amazing than I realized. 

Nesting time is when I watch for the hens to cross the road here either to go to or leave their nests. It's almost the same time each time I see them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So philosophically, Why did they cross the road?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That poor boy was probably running a fever and needed the warming up. *Unfortunately I did not find the rooster in time to save him.*
> 
> Turkeys are more amazing than I realized. *They are. At times they seem quite intelligent and other times as dumb as a rock.*
> 
> Nesting time is when I watch for the hens to cross the road here either to go to or leave their nests. It's almost the same time each time I see them.


 *My domestics follow the season loosely. One of this Spring's poults is acting mean and jealous of the hens that have chicks/poults. I see this behavior in all the turkey hens right before they start nesting, so it won't surprise me if I have another "out of season" nesting. Often, early Spring poults lay in the Fall.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *My domestics follow the season loosely. One of this Spring's poults is acting mean and jealous of the hens that have chicks/poults. I see this behavior in all the turkey hens right before they start nesting, so it won't surprise me if I have another "out of season" nesting. Often, early Spring poults lay in the Fall.*


Yes and generally they are so laid back the rest of the time!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Three of the first five eggs are developing. Two quit and I'm hoping it doesn't happen again. Cher stopped laying for five days and I was sure she was done with it. Wrong-two more eggs in two days.

I'm glad I collected the eggs. Something got into the nest last night and took three of the dummy eggs. I found two of them broken on the ground. I hope the predator at least got a sore mouth after breaking open ceramic eggs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stuff like that can only happen to you, Dan. I can not believe the pred had no clue it was nothing but a decoy. That is just beyond wild. Stupid predator.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Stuff like that can only happen to you, Dan. I can not believe the pred had no clue it was nothing but a decoy. That is just beyond wild. Stupid predator.


I have had this happen before. Some predators are no smarter than their prey. It looked like the animal took all three eggs at once. One egg was dropped about six feet from the nest. In another twelve feet the other two eggs lay together and broken apart. The dummy eggs I use are hard to break. Put all that together the predator had to be a coyote, wolf, or big feral dog. Raccoons and opossums could not break the egg or carry more than one.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow, I've never heard of anything like that before.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless there was more than one predator, like a fox family. 

I wonder if there was the smell of the hen on them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe, something like the scent.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Unless there was more than one predator, like a fox family.
> 
> I wonder if there was the smell of the hen on them.


Could be. Kimmi had told me she saw a fox crossing the road not far from where we live. Would their jaws be strong enough? The dummy eggs are very hard to break. Whatever it was they/it did not repeat their attempts last night. Smell? Mine as well as the hen, or the predator had a poor sense of smell and relies on sight; some dogs do not have a good sniffer.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You would think that most predators would not want to harm their teeth breaking those ceramic eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's assuming they know it will break a tooth. I don't know how one of mine did it but he cracked a molar right down the middle and it had to be removed.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Could be. Kimmi had told me she saw a fox crossing the road not far from where we live. Would their jaws be strong enough? The dummy eggs are very hard to break. Whatever it was they/it did not repeat their attempts last night. Smell? Mine as well as the hen, or the predator had a poor sense of smell and relies on sight; some dogs do not have a good sniffer.


Yes, I would think those ceramic eggs are pretty tough!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> You would think that most predators would not want to harm their teeth breaking those ceramic eggs.


It doesn't show a high degree of intelligence.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Doesn't look good as to my getting ducklings. Two more eggs have quit; leaving a single egg still alive. I set three more eggs yesterday, but with four of the first five quitting for no apparent reason, I am not hopeful.

Rather blue today. Just seems that everything I try with the birds hasn't worked out for the last couple months. And losing those puppies.

I could really use a good thing to happen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You found us, isn't that a good thing?

I know what a struggle it becomes when one more negative thing happens. It gets to where you think it will never end. Everyone of us has faced negative challenges and just really want to howl at the moon when another one happens. 

I won't do the rah rah thing, it'll just make you more upset. We're here, we'll listen. Just don't trust PJ, sometimes you just don't know what's liable to fall out of his brain.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

You are right, of course. When so many negatives happen so close together it is easy to lose sight of the good. After I typed that post I paused to consider...I have it better than a lot of people. Still a disappointing time. The negatives keep piling up and really have little to do with birds and dogs. I guess the birds and dogs are an escape...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, if they're half right about dogs making our emotional lives better you should be set up pretty well considering how many pretty furballs you have in your life. 

I've gone through a lot the past five years, most of it knocked my feet out from under me. So, I totally understand.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, if they're half right about dogs making our emotional lives better you should be set up pretty well considering how many pretty furballs you have in your life.
> 
> I've gone through a lot the past five years, most of it knocked my feet out from under me. So, I totally understand.


You have my sympathy and understanding. Why is it that there's so many people out there that seem to delight in making life hard for others? I am pretty much homebound but my wife still has to deal with the community and I am just sick at heart how she is treated. My wife is a kind, soft-hearted person and repeatedly she comes home in tears and upset.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hesitate to say it's where you're living because I never got over your way. I did get as far West as Bolivar once years ago. It was a bird exchange or me buying birds. I don't even remember anymore. I remember now, I was delivering birds. I took receipt of my new birds and agreed to carry birds to another breeder. 

There seems to be two things going on, one the people themselves are very insular. After 8 years I knew nothing would change so it was time to go. And it seems that people act like they've been given permission to be miserable to anyone not within their circle. 

The difference between there and here is night and day. Total strangers carry on a conversation with you when you're at the gas pumps. There's a good morning from most passing strangers. 

And I'm not soft or easy to intimidate. My reaction is not one I can repeat here but let's just say when someone was rude to me they didn't walk away without knowing it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Invariably we were asked the same questions by every new person; what religion and what church? We made a huge mistake in out choice of places and home; a mistake we can not change. Good Christian people-what a joke that is. Sorry, back to duckland. With the new setting of duck eggs I'll hope that some make it. The lady I bought my first eggs from did warn me that she had little luck with first eggs so ...maybe next time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's right, you mentioned that about the eggs before. It was fairly common with Silkies. There is a learning curve there. 

Yep, yep, yep. There's no way to know unless you knew someone who had already lived there. Getting over close to Chattanooga is totally different world. If you ever find a way to leave come on down but be ready, the heat and humidity are killers.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You found us, isn't that a good thing?
> 
> I know what a struggle it becomes when one more negative thing happens. It gets to where you think it will never end. Everyone of us has faced negative challenges and just really want to howl at the moon when another one happens.
> 
> I won't do the rah rah thing, it'll just make you more upset. We're here, we'll listen. Just don't trust PJ, sometimes you just don't know what's liable to fall out of his brain.


Good advice, Absolutely, why on earth would you ever trust an ex-government psychologist? I spend half of my day trying to find the things that fell out of my brain.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey Robin, Question: Where do the chickens go out to eat where they can responsibly social distance? Answer: An outdoor Peck-nic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Hey Robin, Question: Where do the chickens go out to eat where they can responsibly social distance? Answer: An outdoor Peck-nic.


My point has been made not to trust what falls out of your brain.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

We do our best to show a little decorum around here!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really? Who in the world told you that? I know it didn't come from me.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I candled duck eggs yesterday evening. Of seven eggs all are alive and developing; none had DIS! One of the first five is due to hatch this coming weekend-just one. I'll let the serama hen raise the duckling, if it hatches, in the bathtub (good thing we have two baths). That way it won't imprint on me and, hopefully, accept a duck as a mate when it matures. But, there's a good chance it will not, and stick with the chickens.

All of the last six eggs are developing normally; 2 1/2 weeks before they hatch so I've got fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for good luck!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I hear you Dan, it seems as though I always have cross imprinting going on somewhere. I think it's why my Peafowl are so neurotic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What's the status on these eggs? Are they from a more mature hen?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What's the status on these eggs? Are they from a more mature hen?


I only have the one duck hen; and 4 drakes. It's why I am anxious to hatch the eggs I am getting. One is due to hatch...now and tomorrow. Six more in two weeks and a couple eggs that I haven't set yet; waiting for a third egg to be laid. I wish I did have a more mature hen. I haven't been able to find anyone in this area with Call Ducks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess I lost track on what you had, I remember you telling us that now. 

It sounds like you just might get something out of these eggs. You know we're pulling for a good hatch.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I guess I lost track on what you had, I remember you telling us that now.
> 
> It sounds like you just might get something out of these eggs. You know we're pulling for a good hatch.


Thanks. I'm not sure the lady I bought my original eggs meant the whole 1st clutch is likely to DIS or the first few eggs. The second six are all hanging in there; so far.

PJ-What is dominant, the turkeys or the peafowl that you have? The peafowl, at the moment are locked in the turkey shed, minus the turkeys. My worry is that the two species will fight and the peafowl make a break for it to the way beyond. I can't give chase so if that were to happen my peafowl are gone and history.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I guess I lost track on what you had, I remember you telling us that now.
> 
> It sounds like you just might get something out of these eggs. You know we're pulling for a good hatch.


Yes absolutely!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I got the chance to look and do a quick candling this morning when I saw the hen off the nest. The duck egg had just started to internally pip. If the duckling makes it, it will likely hatch tomorrow afternoon or evening. Sooner would be nice; just as long as it hatches!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Turkeys appear dominant over the peafowl. I was checking a while ago and the gray turkey was trying to get the peas in a chase me game-a good sign that the peafowl will be accepted. Of course the peafowl did not understand the turkey's intentions, but I did.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I just learned something new. Turkeys have their own form of the Chase. I don't know if they get as stubborn about the Guineas keeping it going for what feels like forever but it is fascinating to watch.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The turkeys do not chase for long and the game ends. It is hilarious to see the birds act so silly. It would be nice if they played on command so I could make a video. It seems, that the minute they see me they have only one thing on their minds; FOOD/TREATS!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL At least my Guineas are not so food driven that seeing me would interrupt a good game of chase.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> I got the chance to look and do a quick candling this morning when I saw the hen off the nest. The duck egg had just started to internally pip. If the duckling makes it, it will likely hatch tomorrow afternoon or evening. Sooner would be nice; just as long as it hatches!


Good luck Dan!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL At least my Guineas are not so food driven that seeing me would interrupt a good game of chase.


Mine are all about the food!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Turkeys appear dominant over the peafowl. I was checking a while ago and the gray turkey was trying to get the peas in a chase me game-a good sign that the peafowl will be accepted. Of course the peafowl did not understand the turkey's intentions, but I did.


Yes, that is the way mine are.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

No duckling yet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it's harder on us on the other side of the screen than the one hovering over the egg in question.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

DIS. Maybe next time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang it, I'm sorry.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Disappointing. I could have used a good smile today.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I candled duck eggs today. Of the five to hatch next week, no DIS! Of four that hatch in two weeks, no DIS-Yeah!!
It looks hopeful that there will be ducklings soon.

And Cher is still laying. I'll soon have three more eggs being brooded!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That is good news!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It goes without saying, we're pulling for the little ones to make it to hatch.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

One duckling was hatched this morning! Please cross fingers and toes for good luck that at least one more hatches successfully. I'm trying not to look too often as that can cause eggs not to hatch, but that sure is hard. Next peek is at 1:00.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If only one hatches you and PJ will have to join forces.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Time to take a peek. I do hope there won't be just one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We'll be waiting for the next update.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Two! Yeah! And I could see another egg zipping!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's great. It's something to celebrate on this really strange Halloween.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The egg wasn't zipping; just pipped, marked to hatch tomorrow. I candled the unhatched eggs-one DIS and six more to hatch...later. A staggered hatch and I did not mark a lot of the eggs as to when. I can't remember for sure. I combined two hen's eggs under one broody when I could see that one hen was giving up. The two that hatched I gave to a serama who had eggs that failed and they are now in the house where they will be safe. When Kimmi gets home I'll have her take a picture to post.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're confused on who has what, imagine what it's like on this side of the screen.

At least your little girl has given you two so far. Is she still laying or has she quit? Or did you confine her to the yard? In other words, what is her status?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If you're confused on who has what, imagine what it's like on this side of the screen.
> 
> At least your little girl has given you two so far. Is she still laying or has she quit? Or did you confine her to the yard? In other words, what is her status?


After laying twenty eggs, I decided a rest was needed so I'm locking her in mornings. An egg was laid three days ago and none since. I'd just as soon she stopped laying.

Two ducklings-six more eggs-and six eggs under a different hen to hatch in a couple weeks. Now that the eggs are hatching, I may be duckling overload. Too bad the sex can't be determined by the egg shell as I really just want three females for mates to my extra drakes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've been getting your name out there, it might not be a ton of trouble rehoming extra drakes. At least that's what I'd like to believe.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You've been getting your name out there, it might not be a ton of trouble rehoming extra drakes. At least that's what I'd like to believe.


There have been inquiries about when I'd have ducklings so selling is likely not a problem. But for the health of the duck I'd prefer she stop laying. When these birds and bantams are treated as egg producers their reproductive life is drastically shortened. I've had bantams still lay after a decade of reproduction. While I like the money, the health of the bird comes first.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Agree with you completely. That's why I've never used lights on any of my birds and really wish others didn't either. 

My oldest lived to be 14. I have a Hamburg left that's nine or ten years old and finally quit laying completely a year ago.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Agree with you completely. That's why I've never used lights on any of my birds and really wish others didn't either.
> 
> My oldest lived to be 14. I have a Hamburg left that's nine or ten years old and finally quit laying completely a year ago.


I've always allowed the birds to go through the whole cycle; egg laying, brooding, and rearing chicks. This summer was different in that the hens had their chicks for 4-7 days and then I raised the chicks in a brooder. The summer was hot and humid, coupled with hawks and snakes, the only way to ensure the chick's survival was to raise them in the brooder and baby coop. The poults I left with the moms and many were lost to... Ducklings I raised in pens.

When the birds go through the whole cycle they breed for many years and stay healthier.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Totally agree with you.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi babies, welcome to the world.

Your wife really does some great photos.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> The egg wasn't zipping; just pipped, marked to hatch tomorrow. I candled the unhatched eggs-one DIS and six more to hatch...later. A staggered hatch and I did not mark a lot of the eggs as to when. I can't remember for sure. I combined two hen's eggs under one broody when I could see that one hen was giving up. The two that hatched I gave to a serama who had eggs that failed and they are now in the house where they will be safe. When Kimmi gets home I'll have her take a picture to post.


That is great news!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Hi babies, welcome to the world.
> 
> Your wife really does some great photos.


Yes, very nice pics!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Hi babies, welcome to the world.
> 
> Your wife really does some great photos.


Yes, she does; much better than mine.

A third duckling hatched. There's five eggs due to hatch on the 14 and six more seven days later.

It made my day to see another baby this morning and they're just so cute.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've always thought ducklings were the most adorable little things. They always look like they're smiling which makes the day lighter for those that see them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They are endlessly entertaining!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Especially when they're in water. My five gather around me whenever I clean their kiddie pool. They just seem to go bizerk when the water is fresh and clean. It's loads of fun when they fly; just like wild ducks, too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Especially when they're in water. My five gather around me whenever I clean their kiddie pool. They just seem to go bizerk when the water is fresh and clean. It's loads of fun when they fly; just like wild ducks, too.


The baby ducks are a lot of fun in the wading pools!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Three has become four ducklings! I really goofed up my calendar.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL We've all done that.

Congrats on these babies making it to hatch.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, have fun with their antics!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They are so cute at that age!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

A few more days and they will, already, be too big for the hen to brood. That's why I put in the heat lamp. Nine eggs to go. Cher has finally stopped laying and I'm hoping she stays on break for at least a month.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, now we all have to cross our fingers that they're all girls.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Not all girls; just three, then the other ducklings can be straight run. With nine more eggs to hatch, I think there's a good chance I'll get my wish.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you ever noticed if there usually is more males hatched than females as a normal course for ducks? You're not the first one I've seen that has a boatload of extra males from a hatch. 

It makes me wonder if that's to protect the female by having other males for predators to target.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's the rationale. Males are disposable...according to my ex!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> That's the rationale. Males are disposable...according to my ex!


Thanks, I needed that laugh tonight. It's been a long day.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm glad you're smiling, she was quite serious!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, stop now. I should be relaxing now so maybe I'll get a decent night's sleep.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Have you ever noticed if there usually is more males hatched than females as a normal course for ducks?





robin416 said:


> You're not the first one I've seen that has a boatload of extra males from a hatch.
> 
> It makes me wonder if that's to protect the female by having other males for predators to target.


I used to raise mallards as a teenager and calls are a new addition this Spring so I can't answer your question. It will be interesting to see the male/female ratio on Cher's first clutch.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, keep us posted!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Will do. I always thought just the opposite; that more females were produced than males since it's the females that do all the brooding and rearing. This seems to be true with my serama. My flock produces far more pullets than cockerels. It will be interesting to keep tabs on the duck sex ratio with each brood.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That can be true of individual lines, so it is worth charting throughout your Serama generations.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*4 + 4 more = 8 ducklings. The last five duck eggs hatch next Friday.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're going to be drowning in ducks. The negative thing is they are linked genetically.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You're going to be drowning in ducks. The negative thing is they are linked genetically.


But not genetically linked to the three extra drakes I have in the poultry yard. With four unrelated drakes genetics should not be a problem for a very long time. I will need to be careful in only keeping hens from Cher's ducklings and selling the male siblings.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I hope all goes well! I get panicky sometimes thinking I am not going to get ducks sold.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The other drakes are not related to the hen and drake pair? I'm guessing not since you're saying the three drakes are separated genetically.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I hope all goes well! I get panicky sometimes thinking I am not going to get ducks sold.


No need to panic. I have several people waiting for my Calls to have ducklings.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The other drakes are not related to the hen and drake pair? I'm guessing not since you're saying the three drakes are separated genetically.


My four drakes are not related. When the first duck eggs DIS I was concerned about genetics as there was a possibility that my pair were siblings. If that had occurred I would have paired Cher to one of the other drakes as I know they are not related to her in any way.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's great to know. Especially now that her eggs have gotten with the program and are hatching such a high rate.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's great to know. Especially now that her eggs have gotten with the program and are hatching such a high rate.


After the first several eggs, there has been just two eggs to DIS. With yesterday's hatch the broody started with four eggs and all four hatched. Next Friday's hatch started with six eggs and five are still alive and developing; so I am hopeful that they will all hatch and that the hatch rate will stay high in the future.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, and it's great that you have a waiting list of customers!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I candled the duck eggs last night and all five were starting to internally pip. Tomorrow is day 25.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, how many is that going to be that you got out of the total group.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Back in the duck business!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, how many is that going to be that you got out of the total group.


If all five hatch it will be 13 out of 21 eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Just imagine if all 21 were viable. But 13 spread out in half a dozen different ages is challenging enough.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, it would be a handful!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If the weather were still warm and it were Spring the oldest four would be outside as they don't need supplemental heat inside. They are being raised in a bathtub and keeping them clean is pretty easy. As they get bigger they will be moved to the whirlpool tub. All in all, there isn't much challenge to caring for the ducklings. Of course, at some point they will have to be moved outside.

Two more had hatched during the night; three to go.

21 would have been difficult, but if the first eggs had hatched the latter ones would not have been incubated. Also, keep in mind that call ducks are small weighing about 1 pound when mature-not a great deal bigger than the serama.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Eight became ten then eleven then twelve. One more to hatch. No, I definitely do not need to look for Call Ducks anymore. I'll soon have a total of 18 ducks; a good thing they're bantam breed, otherwise they'd eat me out of house and home!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, now you know Cher's eggs are fertile and viable. You're going to have quite a few to sell or trade with this coming year.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, now you know Cher's eggs are fertile and viable. You're going to have quite a few to sell or trade with this coming year.


Hopefully there will be a market for Calls. The female ducklings in this first batch will be breeding age come April and May. One of the first things I plan to do is sell Sonny and Blue. Both are basically tiny mallard in appearance and their ducklings will also be mallard and all look alike. People like variety. If I pair Cher with the white drakes the ducklings might show some variation; for sure, the next generation will be a combination of mallard and white markings. I'm confident that such ducklings will be more appealing and sell better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think we need some pics of the adults. I didn't know you had mallard looking ducks. Or I missed the pics of them.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Not a good picture and not recent. Maybe Kimmi will take better pictures.

Calls come in many colors as well as crested.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

18 is a duck gang!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I could tell Kimmi didn't take it.

I did not know they came in other colors. I thought white was the only variety because that's all I've ever seen in person.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> 18 is a duck gang!


There should be some fun stories coming out of that group in a bit.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The last egg hasn't hatched---yet. I need to write things down. Most likely the last egg laid was put under the broody later; staggered hatch. I'll candle it the next time I go outside. I caught Sonny and Blue today to separate them from Cher. She will likely start laying again soon and, if she does, I want ducklings from the white drakes. Not knowing Cher's genetic background, her next duckling could be very different from her first ducklings. While I had Sonny in my arms I had Kimmi take a picture(below).








My scale chose today to not work. I do not think the Sonny is even a pound in weight.

My turkeys were mating today (Is it Spring already?). Unlike ducks and chickens, turkeys seem to mate only when there's eggs on the way. A winter nesting. That's a good thing. Winter poults sell well as no one else is likely to have poults to sell unless they have their turkeys under artificial lighting.

PJ-have you observed the same with your turkeys; that mating only occurs when the hens are getting ready to lay eggs?

I am constantly looking for ways to make bird keeping/raising easier. I saw the posts where it was mentioned that having ducklings of varying age in the winter would be challenging... Actually, it is quite easy and I thought that maybe my experiences might help others.

Kimmi and I have a hundred gallon aquarium that we use for a brooder. The ducklings are kept in this for the first week. I do not use any kind of litter with the ducklings. Ducks are messy and litter would be sodden in short order. It also takes a lot of time to clean and the dust get into everything. Instead, I use puppy pee pads under the ducklings. They are very absorbent and easy to change.

Once the ducklings are a week old they're moved into the bathtub (we have two bathrooms). When the tub needs cleaning it's an easy matter to dump the dirty pads in a pail, wipe out the excess poo and wet feed, turn on the water and fill the tub part way, wipe the tub with an old wash cloth while the ducklings splash around in the water, then drain and use paper toweling to dry the tub, replace the pads-and done. It takes less than 10 minutes a day to care for the ducklings. Typing this has taken much longer than doing it.

My oldest four ducklings are now 2 1/2 weeks old. They no longer need the heat lamp and will spend sunny days outside. Call ducklings grow much faster than chicks. So while 18 ducks sounds like a lot of chores, it isn't. By using the bath tub and pee pads, raising chicks and ducklings is a lot more enjoyable.

My next equipment purchase is to buy a stock tank to use as a brooder out of the house.

Below are charts showing the various colors Call ducks come in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm really surprised to see that little duck looking so Mallard like. What color is Cher? 

It was me that said something about the challenges of raising such a wide array of ages. Ducks do sound much easier to care for than chicks.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm really surprised to see that little duck looking so Mallard like. What color is Cher?
> 
> It was me that said something about the challenges of raising such a wide array of ages. Ducks do sound much easier to care for than chicks.


Cher looks just like a tiny mallard hen; basic browns.

I find both to be easy, but the ducklings are easier. The ducklings grow amazingly fast. The first four, at 2 1/2 weeks, are more than half their adult size. But not the least hint of a feather anywhere. The way they grow is very different than chicks; all the growth is in body mass and then feathers grow out. The first four are two hens and two drakes. I will be placing a Craigslist ad today as well as contacting those that were interested in knowing when I had ducklings to sell.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, you just pointed another reason not to have just white ducks. I'm guessing feather color is allowing you to sex them so young.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, you just pointed another reason not to have just white ducks. I'm guessing feather color is allowing you to sex them so young.


Nope. At 2 1/2 weeks the ducklings do not have feathers... anywhere and color is only helpful when the duckling is just about mature.
We have concluded there is no accurate way to sex CALL ducklings under two weeks of age. At two weeks Kimmi sexes using vent sexing and I sex them by vocalization. When both methods agree, like today, we are sure to have sexed the ducklings with near 100% accuracy. Kimmi also sexed most of the younger ducklings so as to have an idea what we have. Of the seven new ducklings she examined four were hens (we hope) and three were definite drakes. The problem with vent sexing is that ducklings do not always cooperate and show their sex. Looking for a penis on a 20-30 gram duckling isn't much easier than finding a needle in a haystack and often what seemed to be a hen is later found to be a male.

It would appear that the male/female ratio is close to 50/50.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy days that you've got some girls to add to the flock. 

I didn't know they could be sexed by vocalization that young. But there's a whole lot about ducks I don't know. I'm learning through you all.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Happy days that you've got some girls to add to the flock.
> 
> I didn't know they could be sexed by vocalization that young. But there's a whole lot about ducks I don't know. I'm learning through you all.


Their voices begin to change at two to three weeks. By time they're a month old the difference is obvious.

This can be a confusing subject when talking with people that raise ducks. Most say that females quack and it's loud while males do not quack but sound raspy and are quiet.

When listening to Cher when she gets going, I do not hear any sound that could be called a quack. Her vocalization is a very loud Heh-heh-heh-heh where each next syllable is less loud. The drakes DO quack-a soft whispery, creaky quack. Male call ducklings start sounding a little whispery and creaky at about two weeks old. Females are already louder than their male siblings at two weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought Guineas were the only ones where the females are louder. Although I doubt female ducks can compete with the buckwheating of a female Guinea. 

Could it just be her? Chickens have different voices. Enough so we can tell who's vocalizing without seeing them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Great pics! I really like your bathtub system for the baby ducks. I used a brooder tub and bathtub for my last batch of Swedish Blues and it worked well. I agree with your observations regarding turkey brooding. They tend to follow their own drum beat.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I thought Guineas were the only ones where the females are louder. Although I doubt female ducks can compete with the buckwheating of a female Guinea.
> 
> Could it just be her? Chickens have different voices. Enough so we can tell who's vocalizing without seeing them.


No. The ducks can't compete with guineas when it comes to noise.

I was listening to two female mallard calls on youtube. One call is exactly like Cher. The other was a definite loud quack; my guess is that I just haven't been present when she quacks. Overall, she is very quiet the majority of the time.

Yes, I would imagine that each duck may sound a bit different, though my four drakes make the same identical sound.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The four oldest ducklings are outside today. Yesterday they were covered in down. Today the first signs of feathers are present.

I also noticed their bills are changing color. Drake bills on mallard type Calls turn to an olive green and females stay black or are black and bright orange.
Some of the ducklings have orange and green on their bills. Cher's bill is all black-Sonny's is olive green. Just one more way some ducklings can be sexed visually.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Great pics! I really like your bathtub system for the baby ducks. I used a brooder tub and bathtub for my last batch of Swedish Blues and it worked well. I agree with your observations regarding turkey brooding. They tend to follow their own drum beat.


It will be interesting to see if Gray does start nesting. The last time we had a turkey brood in the winter we moved her indoors to the whirlpool tub. Piggy had 18 eggs and hatched 18 poults. We'd let her outside to do her business. In a very short time she learned to call to us when she wanted to go outside. However, she never learned to ask in and each day I'd have to go out and get her from her original nest in the turkey shed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> It will be interesting to see if Gray does start nesting. The last time we had a turkey brood in the winter we moved her indoors to the whirlpool tub. Piggy had 18 eggs and hatched 18 poults. We'd let her outside to do her business. In a very short time she learned to call to us when she wanted to go outside. However, she never learned to ask in and each day I'd have to go out and get her from her original nest in the turkey shed.


That is an absolute hoot.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That is an absolute hoot.


We marked her with purple because she look identical to her sister.









This was my first attempt at moving a broody turkey and I was surprised how quickly she accepted life in the house.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I posted an ad on craigslist about call ducklings for sale. While I'm not anxious to sell the little guys, I am curious to know the response to the ad. It's just local right now, but I plan on putting it for the Nashvillle area too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you using the Memphis Craigslist now?

She looks perfectly fine right where she is. Like she was raised there.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> No. The ducks can't compete with guineas when it comes to noise.
> 
> I was listening to two female mallard calls on youtube. One call is exactly like Cher. The other was a definite loud quack; my guess is that I just haven't been present when she quacks. Overall, she is very quiet the majority of the time.
> 
> Yes, I would imagine that each duck may sound a bit different, though my four drakes make the same identical sound.


Ha Ha, I don't think anything can compete with the sheer quantity of property value lowering noise that Guineas make!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Are you using the Memphis Craigslist now?
> 
> She looks perfectly fine right where she is. Like she was raised there.


The picture is a few years old. I still have Piggy.

I have in the past; I've had many replies about serama from the Nashville area; not so Memphis. But I'll do Memphis now-it is closer and it just takes 5 minutes to make the ad.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Ha Ha, I don't think anything can compete with the sheer quantity of property value lowering noise that Guineas make!


But they are such fun, interesting birds to have around. I'd sneak a few into the flock accept I'd never get away with it. Maybe in the Spring. I'm hoping by then I can show Kimmi I am not overdoing and she'll quit fussing every time I mention new critters. She constantly worries I'm heading for another stroke even though the doctor says not.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> I posted an ad on craigslist about call ducklings for sale. While I'm not anxious to sell the little guys, I am curious to know the response to the ad. It's just local right now, but I plan on putting it for the Nashvillle area too.


Yes, that will be interesting to gauge the response.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> We marked her with purple because she look identical to her sister.
> View attachment 36718
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt at moving a broody turkey and I was surprised how quickly she accepted life in the house.


All turkeys are just waiting to move into the house!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, that will be interesting to gauge the response.


Too funny-my first ad response from a guy who wants to trade phoenix chicks for call ducklings-chicks he bought from me! There was no way for him to know that ahead of time as I use CL mail relay when selling.

But to be honest it would not have been the first time I've traded to get my own stock back again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Ha Ha, I don't think anything can compete with the sheer quantity of property value lowering noise that Guineas make!


Hey!!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Hey!!!


I could use some of that about now. I do prefer straw though even though some duck owners claim hey is better-HAHAHAHA I am a desperate soul in need of a good laugh or two.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

At 3:00 I took pity on the ducklings outside and went out to collect them. I needn't have worried; while I stood by their pen cold and shivering, the duckling continued their play in a big pan of water; apparently too stupid to know they were cold. I brought them indoors.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> I could use some of that about now. I do prefer straw though even though some duck owners claim hey is better-HAHAHAHA I am a desperate soul in need of a good laugh or two.


Sorry, I have no LOL's to offer you at the moment.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> At 3:00 I took pity on the ducklings outside and went out to collect them. I needn't have worried; while I stood by their pen cold and shivering, the duckling continued their play in a big pan of water; apparently too stupid to know they were cold. I brought them indoors.


Baby birds are just like kids, don't feel the cold or excess heat.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> I could use some of that about now. I do prefer straw though even though some duck owners claim hey is better-HAHAHAHA I am a desperate soul in need of a good laugh or two.





robin416 said:


> Hey!!!


Say it isn't true!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Sorry, I have no LOL's to offer you at the moment.


So... Why did the duck cross the road?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh oh, here we go.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> So... Why did the duck cross the road?


Because it was the chicken's day off?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Because it was the chicken's day off?


Did you just steal his line?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

To meet his Quack Dealer?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Because the chicken retired and moved to Florida?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

No and no and no. To find out why the chicken crossed the road. So, why DID the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I don't know if I can bear it! I have a feeling that this is going to be an existential chicken riddle that shakes my core beliefs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> No and no and no. To find out why the chicken crossed the road. So, why DID the chicken cross the road?


I'm glad he was wrong.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You're kidding! I'm always wrong.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I don't know if I can bear it! I have a feeling that this is going to be an existential chicken riddle that shakes my core beliefs!


Or just absolute nonsense to elicit a smile and a groan.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm glad he was wrong.


Shame, shame... be nice.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> You're kidding! I'm always wrong.


Always wrong? I know that's not true. What's 2+2? SEE, you're not always wrong!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think I'm going to remove myself to the outdoors and do some meaningless work. It might be best for my mental health at this point.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

It's not such a nice day as yesterday; cloudy, dreary, and cool. The last duck egg hasn't hatched yet, but is very much alive. Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I came in to cool off. Not normal for November by any stretch of the imagination. Then I'm going to go get the mower and crunch all the leaves. 

First I have to see if I have to go run the Guineas back from the neighbors again this morning.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I came in to cool off. Not normal for November by any stretch of the imagination. Then I'm going to go get the mower and crunch all the leaves.
> 
> First I have to see if I have to go run the Guineas back from the neighbors again this morning.


Apparently you're having better weather than I am. A nasty day here.

When I had peafowl back in my twenties I had the same problem and some of the neighbors were very displeased about it. Now, I worry the same thing might happen with my new trio and worse. I do not doubt that some would shoot the birds. At present the peas are locked in. Peafowl are horrid wanderers. I had hoped a home in the country would mean less neighbor problems; instead the problems have increased. *The chicken crossed the road to get away from the nosey duck. *Just one of the reasons we left our city home in WI.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need some really good cold weather so it will send the rattlesnakes to ground for the season. I've got saplings and deadfall to deal with but not while they're out and about.

My neighbors are really good about the interlopers. If I don't catch them they'll text me and I go get them. When I went out this last time, guess where they were. But for some reason decided to come right back home again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *The chicken crossed the road to get away from the nosey duck. *


Very fitting for the city chickens.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Apparently you're having better weather than I am. A nasty day here.
> 
> When I had peafowl back in my twenties I had the same problem and some of the neighbors were very displeased about it. Now, I worry the same thing might happen with my new trio and worse. I do not doubt that some would shoot the birds. At present the peas are locked in. Peafowl are horrid wanderers. I had hoped a home in the country would mean less neighbor problems; instead the problems have increased. *The chicken crossed the road to get away from the nosey duck. *Just one of the reasons we left our city home in WI.


Ha Ha, good one! Cross my fingers, my current Peafowl are not wanderers. I have one neighbor who free ranges their Peafowl and they are occasionally in the road.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I need some really good cold weather so it will send the rattlesnakes to ground for the season. I've got saplings and deadfall to deal with but not while they're out and about.
> 
> My neighbors are really good about the interlopers. If I don't catch them they'll text me and I go get them. When I went out this last time, guess where they were. But for some reason decided to come right back home again.


That's the advantage of living in the country! I worked in the city all those years, I could not imagine living there.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I need some really good cold weather so it will send the rattlesnakes to ground for the season. I've got saplings and deadfall to deal with but not while they're out and about.
> 
> My neighbors are really good about the interlopers. If I don't catch them they'll text me and I go get them. When I went out this last time, guess where they were. But for some reason decided to come right back home again.


You are lucky. Some of our neighbors are the same; good people even if not friendly. Others... We've put a fence along the front of our backyard and have the materials to finish the whole backyard, where the birds and dogs roam, when we can. We've had dogs stolen and killed. I keep close track of my animals so it's not that the dogs were a repeat pest that left our property on a regular basis. Neighbors have rights and I do my best to respect those rights.

So soon the back will be fenced, the peafowl clipped, if they roam, and the dogs unable to leave the yard.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Ha Ha, good one! Cross my fingers, my current Peafowl are not wanderers. I have one neighbor who free ranges their Peafowl and they are occasionally in the road.


With luck, my new trio will be like yours and not roam/wander. The black shouldered I had years ago wandered a good square mile area; many of the locals were not happy about it. In the end, I took a job at the other end of the state and the peafowl were sold.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I think a lot depends on early conditioning. But otherwise, yes, they'll roam a mile.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> You are lucky. Some of our neighbors are the same; good people even if not friendly. Others... We've put a fence along the front of our backyard and have the materials to finish the whole backyard, where the birds and dogs roam, when we can. We've had dogs stolen and killed. I keep close track of my animals so it's not that the dogs were a repeat pest that left our property on a regular basis. Neighbors have rights and I do my best to respect those rights.
> 
> So soon the back will be fenced, the peafowl clipped, if they roam, and the dogs unable to leave the yard.


You must have known what I was thinking about a fence. One side, the side that leads to the south and the properties I don't want them going to.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You must have known what I was thinking about a fence. One side, the side that leads to the south and the properties I don't want them going to.


That might help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I found them two properties down a little while ago. That one has roosters out free ranging. A really bad combination where Guineas are concerned. 

Drove over, parked my truck, never said a word and pushed them to the next property, got in my truck. Drove slowly watching to see if they kept moving, was all set to go push them out of the next property over when I saw them go into the woods heading home.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I found them two properties down a little while ago. That one has roosters out free ranging. A really bad combination where Guineas are concerned.
> 
> Drove over, parked my truck, never said a word and pushed them to the next property, got in my truck. Drove slowly watching to see if they kept moving, was all set to go push them out of the next property over when I saw them go into the woods heading home.


They know!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I think a lot depends on early conditioning. But otherwise, yes, they'll roam a mile.


Early conditioning is what I'm hoping to do and why the pea trio are locked in the poultry yard when the rest of the flock, minus the serama, are free range.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I found them two properties down a little while ago. That one has roosters out free ranging. A really bad combination where Guineas are concerned.
> 
> Drove over, parked my truck, never said a word and pushed them to the next property, got in my truck. Drove slowly watching to see if they kept moving, was all set to go push them out of the next property over when I saw them go into the woods heading home.


The things we do to keep our pets!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You must have known what I was thinking about a fence. One side, the side that leads to the south and the properties I don't want them going to.


We fenced the front first knowing it was the most dangerous. I then just ran out of steam and worried that Kimmi was trying to do too much.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A fence may not stop them but liable to make it harder for me to retrieve their wayward behinds. They can fly straight up 40 feet when the mood strikes.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, they can!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Early conditioning is what I'm hoping to do and why the pea trio are locked in the poultry yard when the rest of the flock, minus the serama, are free range.


I've always thought Peafowl do best with some boundaries. They will respect a fence for the most part, unlike Turkeys.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> A fence may not stop them but liable to make it harder for me to retrieve their wayward behinds. They can fly straight up 40 feet when the mood strikes.


This I remember. I remember calling them loudly and watching them fly home from the highway a quarter mile away; perhaps a little less than that, but a long way across the fields.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> This I remember. I remember calling them loudly and watching them fly home from the highway a quarter mile away; perhaps a little less than that, but a long way across the fields.


Yep. There isn't a lot anymore that surprises me about them.

I like that you could call yours too.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I've always thought Peafowl do best with some boundaries. They will respect a fence for the most part, unlike Turkeys.


I have seen this with my trio. While they are clipped, I know they could fly over the fence easily. In the last few weeks there has been a couple times that the wind has blown the coop door shut (now braced open) and when I have gone to close up the coop doors for the night the trio had gone to roost on the gate frame that's much higher than the fence itself.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> I have seen this with my trio. While they are clipped, I know they could fly over the fence easily. In the last few weeks there has been a couple times that the wind has blown the coop door shut (now braced open) and when I have gone to close up the coop doors for the night the trio had gone to roost on the gate frame that's much higher than the fence itself.


Mine do exactly the same thing. They could easily follow the turkeys out if they wanted to.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The last call egg hatched during the night so now I'm the proud owner of 18 call ducks/lings. Birth control is in order for the near future.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You should get plenty of orders for the Call Ducks.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

It is amazing how fast the ducklings have grown. In just three days they have gone from being covered in fuzzy down to being 1/2 covered in feathers. At this rate they will be nearly complete in feathering and almost as big as the parents by the time they are four weeks old.
By next week the four biggest will be living outside, full-time with the adult ducks.

I had figured on having to keep them indoors for the winter; guess not!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, I had no idea they developed that quickly.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Dang, I had no idea they developed that quickly.


I didn't either. When I had my first ducklings it was a bad time and I didn't pay attention to how fast they grew. Now that I know I won't have to keep ducklings in for the winter I don't feel the need to sell some so fast. Undoubtedly, they will sell better in the spring and by then I will have a few more that could be paired as breeding stock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Much better sellability. And you can pick and choose who you want to pair up with the drakes you have now.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They grow crazy fast!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess it's one of those genetics things. The faster they're up on their feet the higher probability of survival.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Much better sellability. And you can pick and choose who you want to pair up with the drakes you have now.


Yes. By waiting I will be able to pick the smallest ducks to use as breeding stock. Calls are the smallest duck breed and I plan on selectively breeding them even smaller as I have done with the serama. My white drakes are a bit bigger than the mallard type.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> They grow crazy fast!


They sure do; almost to the point of being able to see them grow. Certainly, I see changes overnight; especially in feather growth.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, I've noticed that too with ducklings. The day they hatch they usually look all roughed up and the next day they are fluff balls running around like crazy, like they're not even the same birds!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I put the four oldest outside again today. Sunny, 61, and a cool breeze. The ducklings are splashing around like a hot summer day. Now that they have feathers on their lower half and their oil glands have kicked in they are waterproof. That and a layer of fat keeps them warm where chicks of the same age would be cold, shivering, and in danger of death without a mother to keep them warm.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The first shows a 3 day old-the second is 23 days old-the third an adult.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Great pics!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK so how old at full growth? There is a ton of change in size in less than a month.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK so how old at full growth? There is a ton of change in size in less than a month.


Another thing I do not know. With my first ducklings I had no adults to compare the ducklings to. Call ducks are sexually mature at 20 weeks or a bit sooner, but full growth ??. I am guessing by six weeks the new ducklings will be as big as the adults. They're not that far of now at 3+ weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's still substantial growth in a short time. And ducks can live for quite a few years.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Often times, (at least my ducks), at six weeks are about two thirds the overall size they are as adults. Weight wise they are significantly lighter for several more months. My six month old ducks are approaching their adult weight. But mine are medium and heavy breeds, Calls, Runners, and wild breeds, I don't know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chicks grow fast, keets grow fast but it sounds like ducklings are top dog when it comes to the growth spurt.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They just become self sufficient fast!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Chicks grow fast, keets grow fast but it sounds like ducklings are top dog when it comes to the growth spurt.


Yes, they are. Just from curiosity I googled the question, "How fast do call ducklings grow?", and was surprised. They reach full growth in 30 days. Though I think it will be a few weeks beyond that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never gave a thought to Google for that information. I had experts right here.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The expert would not be me. That growth rate is comparable to cortunix quail.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, but they only live for about four years. Ducks live at least double that.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

True. How fast do the meat chickens for processing plants grow? (Too lazy to google again) I can think of no other poultry that grow as quickly as ducks.

A boring evening so I googled.

Broilers

*Broilers* are chickens raised specifically for *meat*. They grow much faster than *egg* laying hens or dual purpose breeds. Most *broilers* have a fast growth rate with a high *feed* conversion ratio and low activity levels. In five weeks, *broilers* can reach a dressed weight of 4-5 pounds.May 3, 2018


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking six weeks. I try not to pay attention to them because what's been done to them really bothers me.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, what Robin said! It's genuinely terrifying, there is a 3000 meat bird contract farm, (famous name in your supermarket), less than a mile from me and their contract time is 45 days, from start to shipping them out. And they average 100 to 150 dead birds a day. Live birds get shipped, anything else gets ground for commercial compost. And they have a giant manure pond. Yay.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

As it pertains to the birds, it also bothers me; can't help but feel bad for the birds. An older brother raised broilers one year. The bird's growth rate was surprising to me and him. As they grew a number of them lost the ability to walk and laid by the feeders eating. It got to the point it was revolting to be around the broilers and my brother never repeated the experience.

Some call ducklings have problems with Angel Wing where the duckling grows so fast that the wings are unable to support the feathers when they come in and the wing end bows outward and becomes deformed. My blue drake has that problem with one wing. I now know to keep the wings clipped at the first sign of Angel Wing until the duckling has reached its full growth.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, there you go, I just learned something else new. I had heard that people wrap them when angel wing pops up. I didn't know keeping the feathers trimmed would also prevent it.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> As it pertains to the birds, it also bothers me; can't help but feel bad for the birds. An older brother raised broilers one year. The bird's growth rate was surprising to me and him. As they grew a number of them lost the ability to walk and laid by the feeders eating. It got to the point it was revolting to be around the broilers and my brother never repeated the experience.
> 
> Some call ducklings have problems with Angel Wing where the duckling grows so fast that the wings are unable to support the feathers when they come in and the wing end bows outward and becomes deformed. My blue drake has that problem with one wing. I now know to keep the wings clipped at the first sign of Angel Wing until the duckling has reached its full growth.


Yes, it looks a little like slip wing, I've seen it three times here. Some folks blame it on too much protein in their diet, which can be a contributing factor.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, there you go, I just learned something else new. I had heard that people wrap them when angel wing pops up. I didn't know keeping the feathers trimmed would also prevent it.


I should have explained further on this. When Blue showed Angel Wing we tried wrapping; wasted effort as he had all the wrapping removed in minutes. From examination it appears that the wing is not developed/strong enough for the fast feather growth. Believing this to be the problem I THINK clipping will help as there would be less weight for the wing to support. So clipping is something I plan on trying should the need arise.

Yes PJ, I have heard protein is to blame or that it may be genetic. I know the duck egg seller quite well and believe her to be honest. She told me that the last incidence of Angel Wing in her flock had been several years ago and it was the only time. From this it seems not to be genetic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, count me in on following how this works if it does show up again.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I used to trim just the most offending one to three feathers. I have to admit in recent years, I have been lazy and not trimmed, some self correct, and others do after the first molt. I probably would be more attentive if the bird was intended for show.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With Dan's observations it makes sense that it would correct without further intervention.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I can't imagine trying to wrap a duck wing!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Both wings were effected at first. One wing did correct itself as it got stronger. PJ-might the other self correct during the molt next summer even though the duck is mature.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe, probably if it's not bad, do you have a picture?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Maybe, probably if it's not bad, do you have a picture?


Not too bad. I don't have a current picture. He is in the loft where I don't want to disturb the brooding homers. It's cold and nasty today so I hesitate to do anything where the birds will be off their nests.

Thanks PJ. I moved the four oldest ducklings into the poultry yard this morning on a permanent basis. So far they are doing well; still playing in the water like it's a warm day.
They're four weeks old today and you were right as to size. They're about 75% the size of the adults. It now looks like most of the growth is in feathering out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

and weight, they will gain toward their adult weight.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The ducklings spent the night in the shed. Today the temperatures are in the 30s and the ducklings are still messing in the water outside. I found the peas on top of the garage this morning where they spent the night. I hadn't noticed they weren't in the coop when I shut things up last night.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The same here, I figure when they want to go in, they'll go in.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

But they're only a month old and outside and it's in the thirties in temperature. They look fine and not the least bit cold. Tonight it's supposed to get in the 20s. How cold is too cold?
Rather than worry I will end up bringing them in for the night. Probably.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> But they're only a month old and outside and it's in the thirties in temperature. They look fine and not the least bit cold. Tonight it's supposed to get in the 20s. How cold is too cold?
> Rather than worry I will end up bringing them in for the night. Probably.


I would bring them in. All my ducks are currently adult size and have significant fat insulation. They make their own choices, the only thing they don't like is cold wind, then they go in the coop for shelter.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I would bring them in. All my ducks are currently adult size and have significant fat insulation. They make their own choices, the only thing they don't like is cold wind, then they go in the coop for shelter.


Thank you. They will be brought in.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I have left the four oldest ducklings outside, overnight, for the past two days. They have been just fine. This morning everything was iced over and the water dishes/bowls had to have the ice broken before the birds could drink. No sooner had I done so and backed off a bit, that the ducklings dove in, started splashing, dipped their heads, and submerged themselves in the freezing water. While I shivered and turned blue the ducklings had a big time playing in the water. Ducks! I need not worry about ducklings and it being winter. The second group of four are outside for the day and will soon join their older siblings.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL That was good for a giggle. Even after seeing that I'd still be hovering.

Next we need to know what they do about their water hole being iced over.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL That was good for a giggle. Even after seeing that I'd still be hovering.
> 
> Next we need to know what they do about their water hole being iced over.


They stand there looking at me. All the ducks have already learned that I will do what they can't.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We are such suckers. Really.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They are pretty cold proof, they like their water liquid.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I've decided to leave the second set of four with the four older ducklings out in the turkey shed for the night. I never sleep through the night so I'm checking on them around midnight to be sure all is well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck. That means four less in the house to tend to if this works out OK.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They are pretty cold proof, they like their water liquid.


danathome said:


> I've decided to leave the second set of four with the four older ducklings out in the turkey shed for the night. I never sleep through the night so I'm checking on them around midnight to be sure all is well.


That's basically what I do when transitioning ducklings.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

It worked out just fine, but I did notice quite a bit of bullying by the older four; they have that in common with chickens. Only five left in the house and in a week they will be old enough to go outside too; provided we don't get any severe cold.

I'm hoping Cher will start laying again with one of the white drakes.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

But the ducks should bond faster and the bullying should be less permanent.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> But the ducks should bond faster and the bullying should be less permanent.


Very glad to read this. At the moment they are being quite rough on the smaller ducklings. There's plenty of room, but the smaller ones keep trying to follow/join the bigger ones and...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor babies.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That is what they do, soon they will be one big duck gang!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Poor babies.


They're tough as nails!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> They're tough as nails!


So it seems as far as cold is concerned. Now I know a three week old call duckling can go outside and stay there.

PJ-How about the peafowl? Do they handle cold well? I'm guessing they do.









This is a Camelia flower. For those interested in plants/flowers, this shrub has beautiful flowers and produces its own antifreeze. It is in full bloom right now on the patio. Each morning there is a thick layer of frost covering it and when it melts... the flowers look like the picture. A touch of Spring when everything else is dead or dormant. I almost wish it would snow. Wouldn't that make a gorgeous picture?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I keep saying I need a Camelia here. Now I know I've got to do something about it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I keep saying I need a Camelia here. Now I know I've got to do something about it.


It's a great bush. Ours has bloomed two years at this time; not sure if its supposed to bloom in the spring or not. Something to look up.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Just did. There's two forms of camellia; ours is Sasanquas which blooms late fall and early winter. Rather cool to have a bush blooming at this time of year.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> PJ-How about the peafowl? Do they handle cold well? I'm guessing they do.


Yes, they manage just fine here in Ohio. I had a friend who passed away, he lived outside of Aspen Colorado. I forget what the elevation was. His Peafowl adapted well to the cold and the elevation. He had Peafowl for over forty years.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> Just did. There's two forms of camellia; ours is Sasanquas which blooms late fall and early winter. Rather cool to have a bush blooming at this time of year.


Things have been so screwed up here weather wise my big Azaleas had some blooms on them this past month. Didn't bloom when they were supposed to but put some on really late.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Things have been so screwed up here weather wise my big Azaleas had some blooms on them this past month. Didn't bloom when they were supposed to but put some on really late.


My Mother-in law's did the same; do every year since she moved to Henderson


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Robin-I found this online and thought you might find it interesting.*


*Yuletide CamelliaCamellia sasanqua 'Yuletide'*
26 reviews 
SHRUB

























































Regular price$29.95 Sale price
Compare at $39.95
25% off

Affirm Starting at 0% APR on orders $200+. Prequalify now


Ships in 1-2 Days
Product Variant
Size:

1 Gallon25% Off
3 Gallon
Quantity:
Quantity

120

Mature Height: 8-10 ft.
Mature Width: 6-8 ft.
Sunlight: Full-Partial
Growth Rate: Moderate
Botanical Name: Camellia sasanqua 'Yuletide'
Does Not Ship To: AZ, TN, TX
Grows Well In Zones: 7-9 outdoors
You are in Growing Zone: 7
*Growing Zones: 7-9 outdoors*
(hardy down to 10℉)
*Cheer Up Winter with Bright Red Flowers*
*Why Yuletide Camellias?*

Imagine gorgeous winter blooms that require no maintenance: With our Yuletide Camellias, you get both - beauty and amazing benefits. The Yuletide greets your visitors throughout the holiday season...and most of the winter!

*Blooms begin in September and continue throughout* much of December, even into January. And as an evergreen, this shrub can be used as a property barrier, foundation planting or accent plant in any area of your garden.

*Plus, Yuletide Camellias are virtually maintenance-free,* requiring no care to bloom year after year! They're drought tolerant and don't need pruning (though you can trim for even more voluminous blooms). This shrub can handle any conditions Mother Nature throws at it.

*Why Fast-Growing-Trees.com is Better*

You get carefree benefits and color, delivered right to your door, from our nursery. Because we've put in the hard work to plant, grown and meticulously maintain your Yuletide, you get effortless results year over year.

You reap the rewards of a healthy root system, well-developed growth and more&#8230;and you won't get the same experience from big box stores or other nurseries, which may ship subpar plants.

Get volume, fresh color, and easy growth today. These benefits and more are just a click away - *get your own Yuletide Camellia today!*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So who is this that has them for sale? I went looking but nothing was showing being available. I've got a spot for one, almost. Tomorrow I'm going to start clearing another area and one would be ideal in the spot.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Using a google search, type in "camellia for sale". Other than the ad I posted there were a couple others.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That worked much better than what I did.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Type in, "camellia on ebay" and you will get more of a selection. Use google.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I won't do ebay. It's up there with my dislike of FB. 

When I simplified the search like you did a ton of them came up. There appears to be garden centers that stock them near me.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I won't do ebay. It's up there with my dislike of FB.
> 
> When I simplified the search like you did a ton of them came up. There appears to be garden centers that stock them near me.


That's good!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I won't do ebay. It's up there with my dislike of FB.
> 
> When I simplified the search like you did a ton of them came up. There appears to be garden centers that stock them near me.


I agree about ebay; more comes up than just ebay.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I agree about ebay in that it is risky, but I do use ebay at times-not so much anymore now that their prices have gone up.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> I agree about ebay in that it is risky, but I do use ebay at times-not so much anymore now that their prices have gone up.


I used to use Ebay all the time, it is way too commercial now, and no real bargains.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The weather is looking to be better for the next few days with lows in the forties so I've taken the last five ducklings outside and scrubbed the tub for the last time. I took a spill a few days ago and again today so cleaning up after the ducks has become a painful endeavor.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I thought I was a clutz. Usually when I fall I've hooked my foot one of those aggravating vines. All I can say, is please don't get seriously hurt.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, please take care of yourself!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> But the ducks should bond faster and the bullying should be less permanent.


You were absolutely correct. All 13 ducklings are now one big happy family. The first four are now as big as the adults so I guess "duckling" doesn't really fit anymore. Now to learn free ranging when I'm outside to chaperone.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A totally different world with ducks and bonding compared to chickens. Now I wish I had gotten some.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dan, here. This is the first ducks I've seen advertised in quite a while. https://dothan.craigslist.org/grd/d/colquitt-ducks/7244908723.html


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> A totally different world with ducks and bonding compared to chickens. Now I wish I had gotten some.


They keep you entertained!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> A totally different world with ducks and bonding compared to chickens. *Now I wish I had gotten some.*


You still can. Thanks for posting that ad; pretty neat picture. I've always been intrigued by Indian Runner ducks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did it so you could see the pricing of them. This is a bad time of year trying to sell birds except to hobbyists. So, he might not get that price.

Nope. You can't tempt me to do what you're implying.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Ha Ha!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I did it so you could see the pricing of them. This is a bad time of year trying to sell birds except to hobbyists. So, he might not get that price.
> 
> Nope. You can't tempt me to do what you're implying.


The prices are a bit higher than I thought, but it does provide me with a range when it comes time to sell. Thanks again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been watching to see what they're going for but they are so far and few between.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I've been watching to see what they're going for but they are so far and few between.


Call ducks especially. That may be a good thing when I want to sell some in the spring. I have only seen one pair of Calls here in TN, at auction and they went for $55.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds like something you could work with.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

A duckling?









Bill color and voice says it is a drake.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have any idea yet how many males and females you've got now?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Not really as it means I'd have to catch them one by one; about 50/50 I think.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that's better numbers than you had before you started hatching all the little ones. And with so many pairs very sellable for those you don't want to keep.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

It's rather sill of my; I've enjoyed raising them so much I hate to sell any.

When compared to chickens, call ducks are much easier to raise and eat far less being very good foragers-and so easy to care for. The only thing I, personally, don't care for is they look alike and act alike-no individuality at all. Even the white drakes-bobsy twins.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That surprises me. I would think they'd have their own personalities just like the chickens. Is it possible they're just too young yet to see the differences in them?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Quite Possible!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Their behavior does seem more flock oriented. They are very sturdy, efficient birds compared to chickens or medium/heavy domestic duck breeds.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Useful info, people! Lol- seriously, that’s a good thing for any hobbyist (or anybody, really) to know, but especially interesting to those who may consider adding ducks to their flock or farm. 
I would’ve expected them to be more similar to the chickens in personality level as well. But I’ve def heard more tales of ‘special’ chickens than ‘special’ ducks. Is that due to the numbers? Who knows! But rly, I’ve heard tales from so many ppl who had their special, or at least favorite, bird that they... oh, like my granddad. I’m gonna tell a story on him. There was a big hen when he was a kid who was mean as a snake except to him. At night when he had to go to the outhouse, he had to pass the coop on the way... so he would collect his big poofy hen and take her with him to the outhouse! Hahaha but rly, I’ve heard many stories along these lines about chickens but not many about ducks. I dunno!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A forum member has ducks. She has one that escorts her everywhere she goes. Even on walks.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I have handled and observed my ducks a lot this spring, summer, fall, and now winter; they are fun and a joy to watch, but personality?-they don't compare to my bantams at all.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The ducks can have pretty distinct personalities. Melissa has had about three I can think of that were imprinted on her. But around here, the most distinct personalities are the Peafowl and Wild Turkeys because they are a riot. They get into trouble that chickens and ducks wouldn't even consider.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was going to say it's because they're game birds but so are the ducks so that doesn't work.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I was going to say it's because they're game birds but so are the ducks so that doesn't work.


But you might be on to something there, the types of domestication...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe, I know the Guineas fit pretty well with your turkeys and Peas. I spend far too much time checking to see what they're up to.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Maybe, I know the Guineas fit pretty well with your turkeys and Peas. I spend far too much time checking to see what they're up to.


Yes they do!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Baby and I have come to an understanding about bedtime. He didn't like it when I'd fool him to go in the small bird pen for the night. So now I get everyone all taken care of, even give him his treats outside, do this that and the other thing. Draw a temp fence across one half of the Guinea pen, go around back of the pen and slowly walk Baby in the big bird pen. 

Knock on wood, so far we're working as a team.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Baby and I have come to an understanding about bedtime. He didn't like it when I'd fool him to go in the small bird pen for the night. So now I get everyone all taken care of, even give him his treats outside, do this that and the other thing. Draw a temp fence across one half of the Guinea pen, go around back of the pen and slowly walk Baby in the big bird pen.
> 
> Knock on wood, so far we're working as a team.


Sounds like progress!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I have to get some guineas; they sound like a riot to watch. Robin-would a pair of free range with their own coop work well or do you believe they have to be in "packs". Perhaps if I encourage the rats Kimmi will encourage the guineas... While I had guineas as a teenager that was a loooonnnnngggggg time ago and, they too, are not remembered well. My one clear memory was of a yellow guinea chick that hatched and my mother insisted it was a cross between guineas and chickens (is that even possible?). The chick did not live long.

I had to band Cher as it has become impossible to tell her from some of the youngsters.

A cool story (to me anyway). I put my young ducks on craigslist to sell some of them. Yesterday, a Memphis man asked for more pictures... and then he wanted pictures of Sonny and Cher saying he wanted to determine if the were full call duck or crossbreeds. I figured he would tell me how bad they were and suggest a lower price (I was only asking $10 each). Again he e-mailed asking us to call him as he could not get through to us. We did. He said he was over two hours away and could not come. He then went on to say the ducks were not only pure calls but that they were of high quality. He suggested I raise the price on the "several good ones" or, not sell them at all as they were ideal breeding stock. He explained to me how to pick the several good birds and wanted to know if I'd be willing to trade stock in the spring.
I'm thrilled that someone thinks I have quality birds and did not do as I assumed; talk the birds down to get a better deal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two just isn't workable. Attrition is high with them when they free range. And they are awful to chickens when the flock isn't at least ten. They'd even take on the turkeys to spar with during breeding season and the Fall season.

Yes, it is. And those that don't die after first hatching live a little longer with no quality of life. There are some pics on the net and they are pitiful looking creatures.

Now that guy is someone you want in your corner. Those with high quality birds are so seldom willing to share their knowledge or suggest trading stock. Hang on to his number, don't lose it. And congrats on having so much more than you thought.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Two just isn't workable. Attrition is high with them when they free range. And they are awful to chickens when the flock isn't at least ten. They'd even take on the turkeys to spar with during breeding season and the Fall season.
> 
> Yes, it is. And those that don't die after first hatching live a little longer with no quality of life. There are some pics on the net and they are pitiful looking creatures.
> 
> Now that guy is someone you want in your corner. Those with high quality birds are so seldom willing to share their knowledge or suggest trading stock. Hang on to his number, don't lose it. And congrats on having so much more than you thought.


For sure!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

"robin416, post: 192694, member: 6488"]Two just isn't workable. Attrition is high with them when they free range. And they are awful to chickens when the flock isn't at least ten. They'd even take on the turkeys to spar with during breeding season and the Fall season.
*Then I'll have to give up the idea.*
Yes, it is. And those that don't die after first hatching live a little longer with no quality of life. There are some pics on the net and they are pitiful looking creatures.

Now that guy is someone you want in your corner. Those with high quality birds are so seldom willing to share their knowledge or suggest trading stock. Hang on to his number, don't lose it. And congrats on having so much more than you thought.
*He seemed like a good person to know on the phone and quite knowledgeable about call ducks. It is nice to know that my calls are worth having as far as selling goes.

The young hens are sounding off; the same loud heh-heh-heh-heh like Cher but no quacking.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I first got them I only had three. It was not a fun time. Ten worked well but when I hit 25 things were so much better. Doesn't sound right, does it? But it's who they are. 

That is more positive than not having enough females for the number of males you had.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They really need a large pond and some territory to thrive, lots of built in wildness there with certain breeds.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> They really need a large pond and some territory to thrive, lots of built in wildness there with certain breeds.


*It would be nice to find someone with a backhoe to dig out our woodlot pond of all the trash and garbage the previous owners filled it with.

When I'm able to use my arm again I need to catch the young ducks to ascertain the male/female ratio. Can't tell just by looking; at least not until the drakes get their adult plumage.

The calls don't show any wildness-very docile and trusting even when not handled.
The breed seems completely domesticated. The turkeys and peafowl show a lot more wild traits; especially the peafowl.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *It would be nice to find someone with a backhoe to dig out our woodlot pond of all the trash and garbage the previous owners filled it with.
> 
> When I'm able to use my arm again I need to catch the young ducks to ascertain the male/female ratio. Can't tell just by looking; at least not until the drakes get their adult plumage.
> 
> ...


Wild Turkey Raptors and Feral Peafowl!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please you all, keep them up there. 

I don't remember how I found some of the people I did that had heavy equipment. One was a neighbor, lucky me. 

The feed store could be a start. Especially if you're using a mom & pop store. Or the hardware store.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The cost is too much, whatever it be. There's repairs to the home that need to be done first. For now the ducks will have to be content with their kiddie pool.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know about those. I've just gotten to where some of that can be done around here.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Please you all, keep them up there.
> 
> I will whisper to the turkeys and peafowl that Robin bought some yummy canned cat food and is putting it out to welcome them!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought we were friends. You've just revealed yourself.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I thought we were friends. You've just revealed yourself.


I'm sorry, perhaps I can be chivalrous and fall on my sword or something. Sometimes the devil turkeys hypnotize me and I wake up at the grocery store with canned cat food in a cart!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Uhn huh, I believe that. 

Not hardly.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Uhn huh, I believe that.
> 
> Not hardly.


Wait till they hypnotize you with their glowing red eyes, it's like Ghost Chickens in the Sky!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I know from personal experience I can't be hypnotized so they're going to have to come up with a better plan.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, I know from personal experience I can't be hypnotized so they're going to have to come up with a better plan.


Well, they're turkeys, they're not going to just tell you their plan, they're sneaky that way!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Still won't work. I'm a type A personality. I don't trust easily. And won't relinquish control.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Still won't work. I'm a type A personality. I don't trust easily. And won't relinquish control.


Yup.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*The first call duck egg of the season was laid today---in the muscovys nest.

Last week I was looking for call duck hatching eggs locally. A guy who emails a lot about serama (he's new to them) said his brother had call ducks (the owner of the white call duck I refused). The guy wanted $5 each for eggs; $60 a dozen. I did not buy of course and do not plan on helping them again with serama. *


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does he have any clue who he's dealing with? 

OK, now what? Will you let the muscovy hatch the egg or try to convince the call needs to relocate?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Does he have any clue who he's dealing with?
> 
> OK, now what? Will you let the muscovy hatch the egg or try to convince the call needs to relocate?


*Yes. The guy, Mark, has been asking my help to get started with serama. He knows well how much I wanted the call hatching eggs and he will find that I have special prices just for him. Brother does what Mark says. He rather cut his own throat on this.*
*
Tonight I candle the call eggs from WV. I'm hoping.
*
*I will collect the call eggs and have bantams brood or use the incubator. I'm rather sure that when Betty starts to brood the call hen will get her eviction notice.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I keep losing track of what all you've got going on. I forgot about the call eggs. 

Burnt bridges and all that implies. He'd be best off forgetting he knows you.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I keep losing track of what all you've got going on. I forgot about the call eggs.
> 
> Burnt bridges and all that implies.* He'd be best off forgetting he knows you.*


*Yes that would be best and I will file him away as TN.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Of the 15 call eggs Natalie sent me, 12 are developing; yyeeeaaaahhhhh! Very good for shipped eggs. I was incredulous, hardly believing what I was seeing.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*A hawk has moved in to our area so the smaller ducks have been penned for their protection.



















*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor peeps. Too bad they don't realize this is for their protection.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*There's plenty of room, but it is obvious they are not happy being penned.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *A hawk has moved in to our area so the smaller ducks have been penned for their protection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40922
> ...


Omgosh! I love that brown fuzzy one! Good idea keeping them penned, a hawk got to my bird one time and ripped his head off. That was my favorite bird to.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Omgosh! I love that *brown fuzzy one*! Good idea keeping them penned, a hawk got to my bird one time and ripped his head off. That was my favorite bird to.


*It's a chocolate muscovy.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *It's a chocolate muscovy.*


EWW! Wow!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*I found this, the other day, coiled up in the muscovy nest swallowing a dummy egg! A 5.5 ft. Rat Snake. It was unfortunate that I stepped on him/her and broke its back or I would have released it where it wouldn't cause the poultry harm.









*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a big puppy. I had one hanging from my Guinea coop ceiling once. Probably not as big as that one but sure looked like it when I almost walked into it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Big it was. I sure hope there isn't another as the muscovy will soon be brooding the real eggs; I decided to take the chance. I have enough muscovys and the incubator is full, and when it's not, I want to put call duck eggs in it to hatch.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Well, I caught another rat snake; same size and same place.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not surprised. I had the same thing with the big garter snakes a couple of years ago. I haven't seen any near the pens since I relocated the others.

Nice catch though.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*After catching three snakes there hasn't been a problem in a couple weeks.*
*
Betty Muscovy is brooding six eggs. I gave the other 12 eggs! to the lady (Kim) who I bought the quail from. I had no wish for a large family of muscovy ducklings.
*
*Cher the call hen has started again and has 5 eggs in a deep tub. I was surprised by this in that I didn't think she could/would jump up to the high rim and jump down into the tub, but it's a safe place so maybe I'll get a nice batch of call ducklings this time*.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the things I did last year was remove vegetation that was close to the backside of the Guinea pen. It's a wide open are now and less prone for snakes to sneak in unnoticed.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> One of the things I did last year was remove vegetation that was close to the backside of the Guinea pen. It's a wide open are now and less prone for snakes to sneak in unnoticed.


A good idea; one I've used, but the woodlot comes close to the turkey shed. I hesitate to start cutting down trees.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luckily, my trees were small in diameter and were easy to remove.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a duck I raised this year-a female blue laced pied call duck. She, and her sister, should start to lay soon.











This picture reminds me that it's time to clean the pond.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Cher ad her new ducklings. I guess it will take me a great deal of time to be able to take pictures like Kimmi.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The sun must be really bright today. The difference could be in what you use and what she's using for pics.

Glad she had a successful hatch with all the weather nastiness you've had going on.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The sun must be really bright today. The difference could be in what you use and what she's using for pics.
> 
> Glad she had a successful hatch with all the weather nastiness you've had going on.


With this weather, I am happy with four from 9 eggs. We both use our cell phones. I tell myself her phone is better...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And it might be. If she has a more updated phone then chances are her pics are better. The companies seem to think our phones should be capable of taking super high quality pics.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I think my biggest problems are how to focus close-ups and shaky hands. Every time I try to make an image larger, it comes out somewhat burred and the phone puts everything at a far distance even though I am close. I know Kimmi's cell does not do that. I'm hoping there's a way to change that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The phone should be doing all of that for you if it's a new enough model or advanced enough. I have an Iphone X. It bales me out all of the time.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The phone should be doing all of that for you if it's a new enough model or advanced enough. I have an Iphone X. It bales me out all of the time.


The cell is brand new. Tech is not my thing, but in time I will learn.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> This is a duck I raised this year-a female blue laced pied call duck. She, and her sister, should start to lay soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41959
> ...


Gosh she's pretty!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Gosh she's pretty!


Thank you. I think so too.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Thank you. I think so too.


She has such an amazing color to her! Where do you get these beautiful ducks?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I am sure you could get "blue" call ducks online. I got mine from a friend in WV as hatching eggs. I have two like the one in the picture; both hens that should start laying in September/October. I agree, it is an amazing color. The blue sister also has patches of orange with the blue lacing.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I am sure you could get "blue" call ducks online. I got mine from a friend in WV as hatching eggs. I have two like the one in the picture; both hens that should start laying in September/October. I agree, it is an amazing color. The blue sister also has patches of orange with the blue lacing.


Wow, they are such an amazing color! I might have to get ducks one day.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*This is the duckling that has grown up with the d chicks. It has started to quack, so it's a hen. PJ-she's sibling to the three ducklings that have angel wing. Hopefully, the changes in diet will prevent her from getting AW.








*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*This Call duck is one of nature's oddities. The russet breast, neck ring, and voice of a drake, but no duck tail and the head of a female. What will it be...








*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *This Call duck is one of nature's oddities. The russet breast, neck ring, and voice of a drake, but no duck tail and the head of a female. What will it be...
> 
> View attachment 42082
> *


So gorgeous!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> So gorgeous!


Thanks. I think so.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very pretty on duck 2.

What are you going to do about duck 1?


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, they are such an amazing color! I might have to get ducks one day.


You should,I love my ducks and geese,they're fun to watch.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Very pretty on duck 2.
> 
> What are you going to do about duck 1?


I will either keep 1 and 2 or they will go as pets; nonbreeders; with the buyer made aware that they won't breed and why.
Duck #2 is likely sterile, but time will tell.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> I will either keep 1 and 2 or they will go as pets; nonbreeders; with the buyer made aware that they won't breed and why.
> Duck #2 is likely sterile, but time will tell.


Explain that.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Explain that.


The duck has completed its first molt into adult feathering and now shows male and female characteristics. Where its siblings are courting and pairing up, #2 shows no interest at all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK. There's a continuing story there.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

It could be a hormone problem that will resolve itself or a chromosome issue producing a hermaphrodite. That's why, "Time will tell".


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

444lover said:


> You should,I love my ducks and geese,they're fun to watch.


Oh yeah I bet!☻


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> The duck has completed its first molt into adult feathering and now shows male and female characteristics. Where its siblings are courting and pairing up, #2 shows no interest at all.


I have one like that.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I have one like that.


I'm rather hoping it's a mix-up in molting as it appears to be in phase but not in phase. It should be in full drake dress, but looks like a drake in phase feathering, which shouldn't have happened until next summer.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Last week I found a freshly made nest, so every day I have climbed the ladder to look. Today I was rewarded with a new egg. The nest is in the roof garden of the serama coop. While unsure, I'm hoping it's one of the blue laced Call hens. I'll just have to wait and see who claims the nest.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kind of neat where she chose her nest to be.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Kind of neat where she chose her nest to be.


It is. Safe from a lot of predators and by a huge pine that will shade and shelter the nest from the elements. The egg size precludes the muscovys and the mallards are not likely to nest now. Cher is molting so it's likely the beautiful blues. The others are not old enough, so I'm pretty excited about this nest.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

After laying two eggs in the rooftop nest, Ms. Mallard decided it was a bad place and







made a new nest in he coop. Look carefully. Below is the same nest taken at the same time.









When mallards leave the nest they pull nest materials over the eggs to hide them from the eyes of predators.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> After laying two eggs in the rooftop nest, Ms. Mallard decided it was a bad place and
> View attachment 42765
> made a new nest in he coop. Look carefully. Below is the same nest taken at the same time.
> View attachment 42766
> ...


Wow, didn't know ducks were so smart to cover their eggs, impressive. Will they be hatching?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, didn't know ducks were so smart to cover their eggs, impressive. Will they be hatching?


The duck just started brooding today so in 28 days there should be ducklings. It could be 26 days or 35 days as I've seen her mating with the call drake and the muscovy drake; hatching could occur anytime between day 26 and day 35 depending who the father is.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> The duck just started brooding today so in 28 days there should be ducklings. It could be 26 days or 35 days as I've seen her mating with the call drake and the muscovy drake; hatching could occur anytime between day 26 and day 35 depending who the father is.


Oh wow, How many ducks and chickens do you have?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Oh wow, How many ducks and chickens do you have?


A dozen or so of each; serama, phoenix, and ducks.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Some of the Call ducks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder why they never showed any other variety than white at the shows. Until you got these guys I had no clue calls came in a variety of colors.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I wonder why they never showed any other variety than white at the shows. Until you got these guys I had no clue calls came in a variety of colors.


Don't know. Many colors and crested too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe PJ knows.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> A dozen or so of each; serama, phoenix, and ducks.


That's a lot, neat!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> That's a lot, neat!


Not a lot; just the right amount for me. Of course, I didn't add in young stock, but we won't go there. And then there's the turkeys, peafowl, quail, and pigeons.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Not a lot; just the right amount for me. Of course, I didn't add in young stock, but we won't go there. And then there's the turkeys, peafowl, quail, and pigeons.


How many acres and animals do you have?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> How many acres and animals do you have?


Do you have a specific reason for asking this question? 90-100 animals. 2 1/2 acres. Chickens, ducks, peafowl, turkeys, quail, goats, dogs, and pigeons. And yet, the yard looks pretty empty when everyone is out and about. I will never know where the pigeons go. For long periods most of the flock is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Do you have a specific reason for asking this question? 90-100 animals. 2 1/2 acres. Chickens, ducks, peafowl, turkeys, quail, goats, dogs, and pigeons. And yet, the yard looks pretty empty when everyone is out and about. I will never know where the pigeons go. For long periods most of the flock is nowhere to be seen.


Not really was just curious. Wow 90-100 animals I would love to have that many! Wow, you have a lot of land.
I have 10 acres.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Not really was just curious. Wow 90-100 animals I would love to have that many! Wow, you have a lot of land.
> I have 10 acres.


A lot of land? I have a very big yard with a woodlot. You're the one with land to spread out in. A hundred SOUNDS like a lot, but when you consider that a high percentage are babies or very small...


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> A lot of land? I have a very big yard with a woodlot. You're the one with land to spread out in. A hundred SOUNDS like a lot, but when you consider that a high percentage are babies or very small...


Oh really? I guess when they are little ones they aren't big and they don't take up much space.


----------

